# How detailed do you get?



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2010)

Let's pick decks.

Do you check the specs on the joist hangars?  Do you get plans with joist hangar specs for that matter?

Do you ask for a nailing schedule to make sure that the nails match the hangar requirements?

Do you check the nail boxes/specs to make sure they are of sufficient diameter and are of the correct corrosion protection for the application?

Do you ask if they use longer nails for double shearing areas of the joist hangars?

Do you check the tributary loading for the footings?

Do you verify the connectors meet the correct rating for the wood and application such as ASTM B695 Class 55 where needed?

How detail do you get?


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Follow our city handout or engineer it. And yes we check the listed items.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Yes to all of the above! People don't realize just what goes into a deck review.

Attachment to the building is and will become a major issue. First timers either contractors or DP's plans most often get sent back or need major correction.


----------



## JBI (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Homeowner plans or Professional?


----------



## texas transplant (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

We check all those things.

The professionals have to gather the info and provide plans.

Homeowners we will coach them thru the process, not engineer it for them (we are not design professionals) but we give them a handout of what info we expect, and will meet with them to go over our plan review comments.  We have found it is simpler to spend 20 minutes in the office with them than 3 hours on each inspection we make on the deck. We even give them hints on where to find and get the info we want.

Funny thing is the two most memorable (in a good way) deck projects were by DIY selfers that were truly well built and things of beauty.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

1.  No.  Maybe I should.  I don't check them on homes either.

2.  No.  Maybe I should.

3.  No.  Maybe I should.  I don't check them on homes either.

4.  No.  Maybe I should.  I don't check them on homes either.

5.  Yes.  This drives people crazy though and they can't understand why the standard 8" dia. sonotube won't work.

6.  No.  Maybe I should.

How detail do you get?

I get pretty detailed, as you can see from the above answers, but not so detailed it seems like I have a fetish for hardware.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Do you check the specs on the joist hangars?  No  Do you get plans with joist hangar specs for that matter?  No

Do you ask for a nailing schedule to make sure that the nails match the hangar requirements?  No

Do you check the nail boxes/specs to make sure they are of sufficient diameter and are of the correct corrosion protection for the application?  Yes

Do you ask if they use longer nails for double shearing areas of the joist hangars?  No

Do you check the tributary loading for the footings?  Not any more (everyone has a boss)

Do you verify the connectors meet the correct rating for the wood and application such as ASTM B695 Class 55 where needed?  No


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

I make sure they are not over-spanning floor joists. Everything else is either approved or identified to be corrected at time of inspection.


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

1. Not at plan review, checked in the field during inspection. No.

2. Not at plan review, checked in the field during inspection.

3. Yes in the field.

4. No.

5. Yes.

6. No.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Do you check the specs on the joist hangars?  No. Do you get plans with joist hangar specs for that matter? No.

Do you ask for a nailing schedule to make sure that the nails match the hangar requirements? No.  Field check that all required holes are filled.

Do you check the nail boxes/specs to make sure they are of sufficient diameter and are of the correct corrosion protection for the application? I ask what they used to nail them (to determine length) and visually inspect to make sure they are corrosion resistant and sufficient diameter.

Do you ask if they use longer nails for double shearing areas of the joist hangars? Yes (see above)

Do you check the tributary loading for the footings? Footing must be designed and detailed on plans.  Must match plans.  Do not check to see if design professional is wrong (unless it's really whacky like a 6" sonotube with no footing supporting a 1000 sq.ft. deck)

Do you verify the connectors meet the correct rating for the wood and application such as ASTM B695 Class 55 where needed?  ASTM B-wha?

Require all post-to-footing, post-to-girder, girder-to-joist and ledger-to-wall connections be designed or plans rejected.


----------



## peach (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

yes.. most should be part of plan review.


----------



## Heaven (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

No


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Unless you amend it; the 2009 IRC exempts decks from permits  (plan review and inspections) if they meet the following requirements.

"2009 IRC, R105.2  Work exempt from permit.

10.  Decks not exceeding 200 square feet in area, that are not more than 30 inches above grade at any point, are not attached to a dwelling and do not serve the exit door required by section R311.4."

Seems unfair to require all the OP's requirements for the same deck that is 2 ft. 8 inches above grade.

That's a 10' X 20' deck; that can be built without a permit, and without meeting any of the requirements of the original post.  Don't know about rich folks; but, that's a pretty big deck to me.

Just further proof that the real "Intent" of the IRC is to allow new home builders and remodeling contractors, to reduce and/or eliminate minimum code requirements.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

My thoughts are that they all should be reviewed and permitted!

I also have major concerns on the attachment to TJI's and rim boards associated with that construction. To me this even with a sealed plan is a big unknown!


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

UB,

Thats actually is tightning the code here, we had no restriction size on decks under 30 inches.  :lol:


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

We exempted all of 105.2 out.

Now the IRC is fixed again.


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

We go with the exemption for portable buildings (sized 120 sq ft or less) because council wanted that.

We require permits on all decks, sidewalks, patios, driveways, etc. by local amendment.


----------



## FredK (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Decks under 30 inches don't require a permit/inspection.  Anything over that bring your engineered plans in.        Most are less than the 30 inches.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Unless you amend it; the 2009 IRC exempts decks from permits  (plan review and inspections) if they meet the following requirements."2009 IRC, R105.2  Work exempt from permit.
> 
> 10.  Decks not exceeding 200 square feet in area, that are not more than 30 inches above grade at any point, are not attached to a dwelling and do not serve the exit door required by section R311.4."
> 
> ...


You got that right.  Hopefully jurisdictions read the thing before adopting it.


----------



## Mule (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?Just a few pictures of why you require plans.

View attachment 68


View attachment 69


View attachment 70


View attachment 71


View attachment 68


View attachment 69


View attachment 70


View attachment 71


/monthly_2010_05/572953b546790_1132Trinity015.JPG.d39ba6bf4d9437f86eef8b4d8f7dca3d.JPG

/monthly_2010_05/572953b5482e5_1132Trinity017.JPG.d67ff0c7bbd4f5daad8196e8fa3a0beb.JPG

/monthly_2010_05/572953b54a4a6_1132Trinity019.JPG.b05db438e8a1e1fbbede90fc1d1273af.JPG

/monthly_2010_05/572953b54c2a3_1132Trinity014.JPG.a641c2badbf59d10dacca4936081c21b.JPG


----------



## JBI (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

But it's so much more fun making them re-build it, again, and again, and again...  :roll:


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Mule, you are just too damn picky...     :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mule (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?And a few more.

View attachment 72


View attachment 73


View attachment 74


View attachment 75


View attachment 72


View attachment 73


View attachment 74


View attachment 75


/monthly_2010_05/572953b54fa10_1132Trinity020.jpg.f1b6da9e82f118d5903199c3b3153d46.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953b553860_1132Trinity023.jpg.1782ade87a2900096584b8873110da2b.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953b55863a_1132Trinity024.jpg.28a6856b82953e0ae5082e0288e87937.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/572953b55de72_1132Trinity028.jpg.7a71687048c2d9a37c5cd9c7d7a61cc1.jpg


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

You need to stop picking on the residents.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: How detailed do you get?

Mule,

The local police department might want to check on any new multi-million dollar life insurance policies the owner might have on his wife; or vise versa.   

Uncle Bob


----------

